# Laquer Peel



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

I have major Laquer Peel on my 99 Volvo's bonnet. 
What is the best method to sort this. Doubt I can justify a professional respray.
TIA

load hd


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

It comes across (might be wrong) you are not too bothered. 
If yo are, that will need someone with the right equipment, skill and place to paint that.
Or, you could wet sand he bonnet down and paint it yourself.
I think I know what I'd do. Pull out and have it done. Sure you can ask around and see what it will cost.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

my 2p worth

live with it and try and ignore it , or save and up and get it done right , theres no cheap n easy way to fix this , not what you want to hear but thats how it is


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Paul.C said:


> I have major Laquer Peel on my 99 Volvo's bonnet.
> What is the best method to sort this. Doubt I can justify a professional respray.
> TIA
> 
> load hd


Wait till the rest of the paint gets like the hood and then it will be even.:speechles


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Try to get a the same colour from a breaker, there is no easy fix, needs a respray.
If it was a solid colour with a clearcoat you would get a acceptable finish by polishing, metallic you have no chance.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Dont waste any cash trying to fix that if you are not going to do a proper job on it. As a bonet is about the eaisest panel to remove from a car take it off do all the prep work yourself and get a painter to shoot the colour on it


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Get a second hand one from a breaker in that colour and swap over :thumb:


----------

